# My 8 week contest prep diet.



## JG160 (Jun 24, 2013)

I competed in my first mens physique show a few weeks ago.  I placed fifth in my class out of 16 guys.  I was def happy about how I looked given the fact I only had 8 weeks to prep.  Went from 10% bf to around 3% in those 8 weeks.  I figured I would share my diet with you bros.  

7 am wake up. Eca stack fasted cardio

9 am 8 egg whites 1 scoop iso 100 1/3 cup oats. Cinnamon and vanilla extract. 
Sometimes I drank this as a shake or I cooked it in a 8 in fry pan like a pancake.

12pm 6 oz lean protein half a sweet potato and a vegetable 


3pm same as above

5pm TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!
Post workout shake. 2scoop iOS 100 1 tbsp flax oil mixed wih water

8pm 6oz lean protein vegetable and half an avocado.  

Before bed 10-11pm. 2 scoop iso 100 1Tbsp flax oil mixed with water.

I did not eat any red meat over these 8 weeks.  Protein came from chicken beast salmon halibut and tuna.  I ate fish at least once a day.  And  had a lot of salmon as my last meal.  Not every night but most.  
If I am going to be honest I did cheat a little.  Not whole cheat days but 2 cheat meals a week.  Usually like Taco Bell or five guys or pizza.  I happen to have a tasty metabolism so I'm lucky.
    I also did fasted cardio for 30 mini 4-5 days per week.  Lifted 6 days per week.  Split was chest and bis, legs calves, back and tris, shoulders and calves.  That about covers it.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 24, 2013)

Helps me........................Realize just how far off I am. Nice work brother.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 27, 2013)

JG160 said:


> I also did fasted cardio for 30 mini 4-5 days per week.


What did you do for cardio?


----------



## AmM (Jun 27, 2013)

So would you say the key to getting in shape was taco bell and pizza? Hey man I can live with that, lol. 

BTW congratulations on placing.


----------

